# OMG people bacon spam!



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw a can of the new BACON spam with real Hormel bacon so the prepper in me was like do it DO IT so I grabbed it and paid the 2 bucks or whatever.

I go to the wikiup today and do some camp cooking, testing the new stove and we made BLT's with this stuff sliced thin and pan griddled crisp.

Ohh my god so good. It tastes almost exactly like the real thing. If you do some clever cutting it even looks like it. It renders off fat nicely but it doesn't shrink up. The blt's were straight bangin. I am going back for the big pallet of the small cans and I must say this is the ultimate prepper bacon substitute out there. It has a shelf life better than Styrofoam. Eat hot or cold, packed with calories and protein.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Google "Bacon Spam: where to buy it", . . . Wally world will ship it to you for free if you buy 20 or so cans (more than $50).

AND you don't have to fight the crowd or lug it out of the store and into the family wagon.

I seriously detest regular Spam, . . . but I just might give this a try. I do have a LARGE bottle of all American steak sauce: Heinz Ketchup.

May God bless,
Dwight

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If you dont know any pig farmers this will have to do! 

I need to find Canadian availability.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've never tried it, but I'm there, baby!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I love spam ,,,,,,,,,,,,, looks like I need to make some space ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, bacon spam, got to get it ,,,,,, great post ......


----------

